# Gaming group in SF seeks one (or two) more



## Valesin (Jul 17, 2006)

We are a group of gamers who have been playing together for a while (3 years for the New Guy, 9 years for the others).  There are 4 of us and we were thinking of adding a 5th (6th?).  The player we had lined up bailed on us on the day of character creation.

We are 5 guys (but welcome any women who are interested!) with a mix of gay and straight players. We are in our 30s (OK, I, the DM, just turned 40 in June but we don't talk about that).  Our standard gaming session is Sundays 5-ish, with occasional games at other times on the weekends (or VERY rarely a weeknight).  We play at one of three places (we rotate hosting) all in the city and accessible by Muni.

About the upcoming campaign:  It is a home-brew world that will use some of Ptolus (I am assuming since I haven't seen it yet) for the city-based and dungeon-crawling parts of the game.  The rest of the continent is strictly homebrew.  It is a limited-magic world (spontaneous casters only, magic items are extremely rare) dominated by religious and racial tensions.

Anyway, if interested post here or IM me with your email address.


----------



## Everett (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi - I'd totally be up for your game.  I've been looking for a D&D group in SF for a while.  I live in the Tenderloin, downtown, and I'm moving soon, but I could join you for a few sessions at least?  Email me at eaintree at hotmail dot com


----------



## Valesin (Sep 6, 2006)

bump


----------

